# plytune2 software update..



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

So a friend gives me his TC Electronics Polytune 2 pedal cause its not working and wants me to fix it.
Tuner starts up but wont go to tuning mode...screen is blank all the time.

I opened it up and everything looks fine including the foot-switch.

I was hoping to do a software update to see if I can bring some life back into the pedal.
Here is my problem.
I saw a very detailed video on how to update the software on this pedal.
The guy used 2 downloaded files.
Setup.exe AND something like update.exe file for Windows.

My problem is that I cant find these files on the net anywhere !!!!!!!!

best I could do is find
polytune2swupdater-2600-r992.dmg
and this file doesn't activate by itself.

If anyone can help me, it would be greatly appreciated.
Just point me in the right direction and I'll take it from there.
G.

by the way. here is the web link with the instructions on how to do a software update on the Polytune pedal


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

TC Electronic | PolyTune | Software

About 3/4 down the page.

Also this

PolyTune: Updated failed and now the pedal won't start anymore


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

btw the dmg file is for a mac, make sure you select the windows version.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Dave
Thanks for the link....looks like it what I needed.
Unfortunately....the install program doesn't work on my Windows 10.
Im going to try and resurrect an older computer I have lying around and see if that makes a difference.

BY the way....that " pedal is in Boot mode" link sure looks like the problem with the one I'm trying to fix.

Thanks again....much appreciated.
G.





davetcan said:


> TC Electronic | PolyTune | Software
> About 3/4 down the page.
> Also this
> PolyTune: Updated failed and now the pedal won't start anymore


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Talk to Larry or Dave, I'm sure they'll have old stuff laying around, LOL.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Have you tried running it in compatibility mode? It's worked for me in the past.

How to Set Compatibility Mode for Apps in Windows 10

https://support.microsoft.com/en-ca/help/15078/windows-make-older-programs-compatible


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Talk to Larry or Dave, I'm sure they'll have old stuff laying around, LOL.


Assuming I'm the Dave you are referring to, I do have old stuff... but it is a Mac. 

@GTmaker Good Luck with this challenge.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Assuming I'm the Dave you are referring to, I do have old stuff... but it is a Mac.
> 
> @GTmaker Good Luck with this challenge.


Of course you are 

Sounds like Gino downloaded the wrong program initially anyway so the mac might be his best bet


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Oh, my stars and little comets! The video has Tore with short hair and no beard!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

@GTmaker I think we're all on pins and needles here waiting for the result!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stay tuned...(ouch)


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK...
please remember that this whole mess started with a "not working" pedal.
My vastly superior intuitive mind summarized that maybe....just maybe...a new software update could bring this puppy to life again.
Thanks to davetcan, I actually got the proper software and proceeded with a software update..
Bottom line, the software cannot talk to the pedal. 
Much like trying mouth to mouth resuscitation on a body freshly dug up from an old grave.
You can summarize till the cows come home but the results will always be the same.

So...the pedal is dead . Was dead when I got it and its still dead now.
If it was mostly dead...I may have had a better chance.
As is....all I can do is to shake it upside down and see if any loose change falls out.

I did try my best but failed miserably....

So there's your f'n update....
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I did try my best but failed miserably....


Don't punish yourself so much! You did your best.
Those pedals are very complex and anything could have happened to it before you received it.

If your friend doesn't want it, I'll buy the pedal for the enclosure and parts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Don't punish yourself so much! You did your best.
> Those pedals are very complex and anything could have happened to it before you received it.
> 
> If your friend doesn't want it, I'll buy the pedal for the enclosure and parts.


You're planning on fixing it and selling it aren't you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You're planning on fixing it and selling it aren't you


Are you looking for one?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> Are you looking for one?


I have the mini version, it's a good tuner.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2018)

greco said:


> Are you looking for one?


I am, actually.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I am, actually.


I was just messing with @davetcan...but I'll keep an eye out for one for you.


----------

